# My Fursona any good?



## metalwolf423 (Nov 10, 2013)

So is my fursona look ok? if not what do i need to do?


Name: Michel "Jeckell" Magnus
Age: 22
Weight: 267 lbs
Height: 6'4 Feet
Species: Wolf
Gender: Male 
Fur Color: Dark brown
Eye Color: Hazel
Likes: Poetry, Comics, and Movies
Dislikes: Violence in real life, suffering of others, Fox news   
Strengths: Powerful in the muscular sense, extremely well educated and a true gentleman and diplomat if you get to know him
Weaknesses: Incredibly socially awkward, has another personality that is violent, sadistic and brutish named Jeb, abysmal self esteem issues, the inability to find a girl
Favorite comic series: Ozy and Millie
Favorite book: Enders Game
Favorite movie: Tron (1982)
Favorite food: Garlic Bread
Childhood hero: Batman or Sir Patrick Stewart
Morality alignment: (regular) lawfully good, (Jeb) Chaotic evil
History: after being raised most of his life by his fanatical parents, he was sent of to a military academy for the remainder of his childhood. their he learned just how much a person could suffer by constant hazing, abusive teachers and little to no interaction with the real world. When he graduated, he vowed to never put someone through any sort of misery ever again. however, he started to grow a second personality named Jeb that was born out of his suffering in life who was the exact opposite of him and would haunt him the rest of his life.


----------



## Wither (Nov 10, 2013)

TL;DR
but no


----------



## metalwolf423 (Nov 10, 2013)

ok what do i need to improve with my character. im not asking about originality, just consistency


----------



## Willow (Nov 10, 2013)

I dunno, do _you_ think it's any good?



metalwolf423 said:


> after being raised most of his life by his fanatical parents, he was sent of to a military academy for the remainder of his childhood.


Honestly I'd explain why he's in the military at such a young age but that's just me.


----------



## metalwolf423 (Nov 10, 2013)

well yes, i'm asking if this would be a interesting fursona with the whole Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde theme


----------



## Wither (Nov 10, 2013)

metalwolf423 said:


> ok what do i need to improve with my character. im not asking about originality, just consistency


It's _your _fursona.
How do you tell if your fursona is good and consistent?
1.) Do you like it? if yes then it's good
2.) There is no step two, it's your fursona, fuck everyone else.


----------



## metalwolf423 (Nov 10, 2013)

i know i like this character thats not the issue, i just was wondering if other people liked it as well


----------



## Wither (Nov 10, 2013)

metalwolf423 said:


> i know i like this character thats not the issue, i just was wondering if other people liked it as well


Yes.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 10, 2013)

metalwolf423 said:


> has another personality that is violent, sadistic and brutish named *Jeb*



I'M A SWEDISH GAME DEVELOPER TRAPPED INSIDE A WOLF'S BODY


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 10, 2013)

metalwolf423 said:


> *Strengths*: *Powerful* in the muscular sense, extremely *well educated* and a* true gentleman* and diplomat *if you get to know him*
> Weaknesses:* Incredibly socially awkward*, has *another personality that is violent*, sadistic and brutish named Jeb, *abysmal self esteem* issues,* the inability to find a girl*



Painfully cookie-cutter for fursonas.

But if you like it, that's all that really matters if you're not aiming to use it for bigger purposes.


----------



## metalwolf423 (Nov 10, 2013)

what would make it so it is less cookie cutter?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 10, 2013)

metalwolf423 said:


> what would make it so it is less cookie cutter?



I think seperating it from an ordinary neckbeard's wet dream/self-insert idea for a character would be a start. 

Read a little bit about character design. You've made a perfect smart, strong, classy, diplomatic guy who can't get any booty and is also bullied by everyone. 

_Come on._

Unless the character is meant to be the butt of jokes. Then it's fine.

It really is fine if _you_ like it. Dunno about other people, though.

What do you want out of this character? Does second opinion matter here, or...?


----------



## metalwolf423 (Nov 10, 2013)

i get you. like a story about a love triangle with 1 woman and 2 guys, 1 being obviously flawed and the other the best humanity has to offer but the woman goes for the flawed one because i don't know... he is good in bed. what if i made his normal side as the perfection of morality, intelligence, etc and the other half the worst humanity had to offer?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 10, 2013)

metalwolf423 said:


> i get you. like a story about a love triangle with 1 woman and 2 guys, 1 being obviously flawed and the other the best humanity has to offer but the woman goes for the flawed one *because i don't know... he is good in bed.*



*áƒš(Â´ï¹`áƒš)*


----------



## metalwolf423 (Nov 10, 2013)

im sorry i dont quite get what your saying. is this a good or bad thing?


----------



## Aleu (Nov 10, 2013)

metalwolf423 said:


> im sorry i dont quite get what your saying. is this a good or bad thing?



Speaking from experience. No matter how good someone is in bed, if their flaws are bad enough, no amount of sex will help.


----------



## metalwolf423 (Nov 10, 2013)

well im just saying because of 1 thing good about man number 1 is the reason she wants him vs man number 2 who has like 10 good things about him. think on the subject of changing the character what if i just removed the 2 personalities in replaced it with him not KNOWING the difference between right and wrong yet severely wants to? would that be better?


----------



## metalwolf423 (Nov 10, 2013)

> Speaking from experience. No matter how good someone is in bed, if their flaws are bad enough, no amount of sex will help.



[url]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Streetcar_Named_Desire_(play)[/URL]


----------



## Wither (Nov 10, 2013)

metalwolf423 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Streetcar_Named_Desire_(play)


no
no stop

your fursona is best fursona
now stop
please

good fursona, good.
shutthefuckupnao pls thx


----------



## metalwolf423 (Nov 10, 2013)

i would like only constructive criticism please. i am new at this so of course im not going to be the shakespeare of fursona writing.


----------



## Wither (Nov 10, 2013)

metalwolf423 said:


> i would like only constructive criticism please. i am new at this so of course im not going to be the shakespeare of fursona writing.


I just...
your fursona is something YOU create.
you fucking make him. he is your, for lack of a better term, furry persona. fursona.
If you want to make him gary fucking sue, king of the multiverse then DO. THAT'S GREAT. IT'S YOUR CHARACTER.
Now if were talking about a character for a story, i'll go with what Gibgubles said


----------



## Antronach (Nov 10, 2013)

You have think about how people in a realistic setting will act as such. For example, a second personality is usualy used as a comping mechanisim for someone who went through a mental traumatic experience, such as extreme isolation or aever child abuse. Repressed resentment can surface in other ways, such as strong opinions against people who like what upset you in the past, or self loathing that manifests as depression.

Always try to do a little research when trying to develop a character, that way if people IRL find out about your character and it's past they just might relate to it in a personal way and help them get by.

What you did was tack on ideas onto a character and ran it by people that have seen a lot of this. If you want a good idea of how certain ideas work in cirherence together, try hitting up TvTropes and search for Mary Sue on there (can't direct like atm due to phone).

At the end of they day thoguh, it's your call as to how your character is, and if there are problems, people will let you know.


----------



## metalwolf423 (Nov 10, 2013)

> I just...
> your fursona is something YOU create.
> you fucking make him. he is your, for lack of a better term, furry persona. fursona.
> If you want to make him gary fucking sue, king of the multiverse then DO. THAT'S GREAT. IT'S YOUR CHARACTER.
> Now i'f were talking about a character for a story, i'll go with what Gibgubles said


ok i will save this character as a personal fursona. however i want to make a story with a fursona that deal with the question of "what is morality?" with subtext about how society vs personal view right and wrong. is that a good start for a fursona or has THAT been done to death and back? by the way i like your avatar.


----------



## Wither (Nov 10, 2013)

Antronach said:


> try hitting up TvTropes and search for Mary Sue on there (can't direct like atm due to phone).


TvT EncyclopediaDramatica Wiki

:3


----------



## metalwolf423 (Nov 10, 2013)

Wither said:


> TvT EncyclopediaDramatica Wiki
> 
> :3


i now understand what your saying, i wanted a character that is %95 me rather than creating a interesting character and how they will deal with situations. so that is what M. Night Shamamalamasama has been doing this whole time. thank you Wither for explaining this


----------



## Symlus (Nov 10, 2013)

IMHO: the whole Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde thing is a cliche. However, what should be known is that YOUR CHARACTER is YOUR CHARACTER. You shouldn't look to us for approval of a character. If you want feedback, great, but it shouldn't drastically affect your view of the character. Just because I think the multiple personality thing is gimmicky and overplayed shouldn't mean shit to you and what you think of the character.


----------



## metalwolf423 (Nov 10, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> IMHO: the whole Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde thing is a cliche. However, what should be known is that YOUR CHARACTER is YOUR CHARACTER. You shouldn't look to us for approval of a character. If you want feedback, great, but it shouldn't drastically affect your view of the character. Just because I think the multiple personality thing is gimmicky and overplayed shouldn't mean shit to you and what you think of the character.


well i know it should not affect me how my character looks, acts and behaves (unless it is "my immortal" (pukes in mouth)) but however it does bother me when someone cant get into the story because of the character. it's like if they took the movie "Carrie", replaced sissy spacek with jack nicholson and told him to act like the biggest cunt in the world.


----------



## Symlus (Nov 10, 2013)

metalwolf423 said:


> well i know it should not affect me how my character looks, acts and behaves (unless it is "my immortal" (pukes in mouth)) but however it does bother me when someone cant get into the story because of the character. it's like if they took the movie "Carrie", replaced sissy spacek with jack nicholson and told him to act like the biggest cunt in the world.


I have no clue what you're saying, but I've said what I think needed to be said. I'm going back to living in the shadows.


----------



## metalwolf423 (Nov 10, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> I have no clue what you're saying, but I've said what I think needed to be said. I'm going back to living in the shadows.


what im trying to say is that i am afraid that a crap character can ruin a really good story.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 10, 2013)

It will if the story is about them. You have to make them believable, otherwise you'll risk the audience not caring about the characters and to an extent the story as a whole.


----------



## Gator (Nov 10, 2013)

Yes, a crap character will ruin a good story, and it will make a crap  story even crappier--or potentially make it so hilariously bad that  people will enjoy it for unintended reasons.  And if we want frank  opinions of what's been described here, then yes, I'd say we're looking  at a crap character.  A poster child for Sues and Stus everywhere, and I  am not even sure where you'd begin with the improvements except to  completely scrap everything and reconsider your whole story and  character idea from the beginning.  I can't find any redeeming qualities  worth salvaging in the limited description I've just read.  If you want  to pick it down to the bones and try to rebuild him, you're gonna need  the technology first.  Your biggest and most important tool will be the  question of "why".  You have an internet; use it to research how some of  these issues you're thinking of implementing would actually come about  and how they might realistically affect someone.  Consider why you even _want_  to use certain elements for your character, and that goes for every  single detail right down to his name and his eye color.  Also consider  the fact that the ability to relate to and realistically envision a  character/situation is a large part of making a story enjoyable for  others to read.  It doesn't have to be a totally realistic story, but it  should feel believable enough that people can actually get into it and  sympathize with your character (or at least care enough to see what  happens next).  But at the end of the day, is the target audience's  approval of your idea more important than your own interest in it?  If  you're not getting paid to do it, then probably not.  Is there a way to  balance the two?  Yes, there usually is.  And that comes from examining  and re-examining your own motivations and methods of employment.  Don't  do something just to please someone else; do it because you like it.   But _understand_ it, as well, or else your interests and  abilities will never ever expand or improve and you'll be left  floundering in neckbeard autism and wondering why all the cool kids are  still stealing your lunch money and taking snapshots of your asscrack.

Hopefully you can dig something constructive outta that crotchety ramble, there; I really ain't mean, I swear.


----------



## metalwolf423 (Nov 10, 2013)

Uncle Dis said:


> Yes, a crap character will ruin a good story, and it will make a crap  story even crappier--or potentially make it so hilariously bad that  people will enjoy it for unintended reasons.  And if we want frank  opinions of what's been described here, then yes, I'd say we're looking  at a crap character.  A poster child for Sues and Stus everywhere, and I  am not even sure where you'd begin with the improvements except to  completely scrap everything and reconsider your whole story and  character idea from the beginning.  I can't find any redeeming qualities  worth salvaging in the limited description I've just read.  If you want  to pick it down to the bones and try to rebuild him, you're gonna need  the technology first.  Your biggest and most important tool will be the  question of "why".  You have an internet; use it to research how some of  these issues you're thinking of implementing would actually come about  and how they might realistically affect someone.  Consider why you even _want_  to use certain elements for your character, and that goes for every  single detail right down to his name and his eye color.  Also consider  the fact that the ability to relate to and realistically envision a  character/situation is a large part of making a story enjoyable for  others to read.  It doesn't have to be a totally realistic story, but it  should feel believable enough that people can actually get into it and  sympathize with your character (or at least care enough to see what  happens next).  But at the end of the day, is the target audience's  approval of your idea more important than your own interest in it?  If  you're not getting paid to do it, then probably not.  Is there a way to  balance the two?  Yes, there usually is.  And that comes from examining  and re-examining your own motivations and methods of employment.  Don't  do something just to please someone else; do it because you like it.   But _understand_ it, as well, or else your interests and  abilities will never ever expand or improve and you'll be left  floundering in neckbeard autism and wondering why all the cool kids are  still stealing your lunch money and taking snapshots of your asscrack.
> 
> Hopefully you can dig something constructive outta that crotchety ramble, there; I really ain't mean, I swear.


ok fine i see your point. the last thing i want to do is pull a M Night Macaroni. i guess i should just keep this fursona as a personal one and create one from scratch that has a interesting storyline instead of a regurgitation of my life. however i am not big one what makes character relatable and you want to see succeed. i am kinda new at this so cut me some slack. i thank you for ACTUALLY telling me what i need to do for improvement rather than something like "you suck". what are some things that would make a character likeable?


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 10, 2013)

Idk why does your fursona have a personality or a back story to begin with????? What matters most about a fursona is how unique and cute/spooky the design is.

my fursona backstory : a spidercat that has 2 extra eyes for no apparent reason that also has an abdomen with a brain in it. 

Just come up with the story of your character as he progresses artistically or rp wise if your one of those rp dudes. I once started a forum adventure with no characters and just a question mark and it led into a 550 part adventure with tons of characters made up as the story went along, like god tier Adam savage and boo radley wearing sunglasses and a coca-cola t shirt


----------



## metalwolf423 (Nov 10, 2013)

chesse20 said:


> Idk why does your fursona have a personality or a back story to begin with????? What matters most about a fursona is how unique and cute/spooky the design is.
> 
> my fursona backstory : a spidercat that has 2 extra eyes for no apparent reason that also has an abdomen with a brain in it.
> 
> Just come up with the story of your character as he progresses artistically or rp wise if your one of those rp dudes. I once started a forum adventure with no characters and just a question mark and it led into a 550 part adventure with tons of characters made up as the story went along, like god tier Adam savage and boo radley wearing sunglasses and a coca-cola t shirt


ok then i guess i am off to the forum adventures to get my character. sanity and logic may or may not be included :/


----------



## Gator (Nov 11, 2013)

Well, what people like or not is a pretty individual matter.  Some pretty universal concepts, though, are things like growth and dimension.  No real person is totally flat and one-sided; they all have reasons for the things they like, do, and say.  They all have goals.  If you have a bad guy who wants to kill your good guy just because he's good, sure, it might be amusing to a five-year-old, but it's not gonna make for a legitimately interesting character.  Likewise, if your character isn't constantly moving forward and discovering new things or changing to some extent, he's gonna bore the heck out of everyone.  Of course, you ain't gonna be able to please everybody, that's a promise.  And honestly, even the shittiest of Mary Sue-Joe-Bobs will have fans upon heaps of fans.  Just look at any popular media; they're everywhere, even in professional published work.  But if you want something that a wide variety of people will think is well-done and interesting and not just flashy enough to momentarily entertain those who've never ventured out of their anime-plastered basement dwellings, then start with real life.  Lower-class white boys living in America don't tend to be named Zade Darkheart Ravenmilf III, and super-perfect pretty people with zero physical flaws (try saying it five times fast, I dare you) don't tend to be hopelessly alone and unloved and undesired by everyone they meet, especially members of the opposite sex--or have a total lack of self-esteem, for that matter.  Sure, there are exceptions to every rule, but a well-rounded character shouldn't try to be the exception to _every_ rule.  And even the most seemingly plain and normal characters can be made interesting.  You just have to remember that they are individuals, and that all individuals have some sort of depth.  There are shallow, vapid wastes of life everywhere you look, but even they have backgrounds and reasons for being who and what they are.  There is always more beyond the surface, and it doesn't have to be a super-ridiculous super-rare super-kewl OP thing.  In fact, sometimes things like that can make a character harder to relate to, especially if that one super-ridiculous super-rare super-kewl OP thing is their only defining quality.  Take away everything that seems impossibly unique from a character (this includes not just stuff about the character's physiology or psychology, but about his story and background, as well), and if he's still interesting, you're on the right track.  Likability comes as a side effect, more or less, of relatability.  People should be able to connect with your character.  That doesn't mean they have to see everything about him and go, "Yup I've totally been there, bro!" but it helps to have a character that feels "real", especially if that character does have something in common with your target audience.  You can indeed still do your whole "bad side/good side" thing if you really wanna, because the conflict of morality is a very common and deep-rooted aspect of human nature.  Why do you think it became so over-done in the first place?  Thing is, in order to go above and beyond basment-dwelling levels of hardly-even-trying, you really have to get down into the guts of everything you're looking to do and then get down into the guts of everyone you're expecting to read it, and compare the two.  Then wash your hands thoroughly.  Lather, rinse, repeat.  I cannot just sit here and give you a list of things to change or do to make your character more user-friendly.  Everyone will have differing opinions on what kinds of characters they like to see, and that's where your personal experiences and interests DO come into play.  You write what you like, what you know, and what you would want to see if you were the one doing the reading.  You learn from people's reactions, see what others in a similar line of work are producing and how their audiences respond to it, and you use your own knowledge and creative input to mush it all together into a jiggly mass of awesome.  So long as you have a genuine interest in improving and put heart into what you do, you're doing alright.


----------



## metalwolf423 (Nov 11, 2013)

Uncle Dis said:


> Well, what people like or not is a pretty individual matter.  Some pretty universal concepts, though, are things like growth and dimension.  No real person is totally flat and one-sided; they all have reasons for the things they like, do, and say.  They all have goals.  If you have a bad guy who wants to kill your good guy just because he's good, sure, it might be amusing to a five-year-old, but it's not gonna make for a legitimately interesting character.  Likewise, if your character isn't constantly moving forward and discovering new things or changing to some extent, he's gonna bore the heck out of everyone.  Of course, you ain't gonna be able to please everybody, that's a promise.  And honestly, even the shittiest of Mary Sue-Joe-Bobs will have fans upon heaps of fans.  Just look at any popular media; they're everywhere, even in professional published work.  But if you want something that a wide variety of people will think is well-done and interesting and not just flashy enough to momentarily entertain those who've never ventured out of their anime-plastered basement dwellings, then start with real life.  Lower-class white boys living in America don't tend to be named Zade Darkheart Ravenmilf III, and super-perfect pretty people with zero physical flaws (try saying it five times fast, I dare you) don't tend to be hopelessly alone and unloved and undesired by everyone they meet, especially members of the opposite sex--or have a total lack of self-esteem, for that matter.  Sure, there are exceptions to every rule, but a well-rounded character shouldn't try to be the exception to _every_ rule.  And even the most seemingly plain and normal characters can be made interesting.  You just have to remember that they are individuals, and that all individuals have some sort of depth.  There are shallow, vapid wastes of life everywhere you look, but even they have backgrounds and reasons for being who and what they are.  There is always more beyond the surface, and it doesn't have to be a super-ridiculous super-rare super-kewl OP thing.  In fact, sometimes things like that can make a character harder to relate to, especially if that one super-ridiculous super-rare super-kewl OP thing is their only defining quality.  Take away everything that seems impossibly unique from a character (this includes not just stuff about the character's physiology or psychology, but about his story and background, as well), and if he's still interesting, you're on the right track.  Likability comes as a side effect, more or less, of relatability.  People should be able to connect with your character.  That doesn't mean they have to see everything about him and go, "Yup I've totally been there, bro!" but it helps to have a character that feels "real", especially if that character does have something in common with your target audience.  You can indeed still do your whole "bad side/good side" thing if you really wanna, because the conflict of morality is a very common and deep-rooted aspect of human nature.  Why do you think it became so over-done in the first place?  Thing is, in order to go above and beyond basment-dwelling levels of hardly-even-trying, you really have to get down into the guts of everything you're looking to do and then get down into the guts of everyone you're expecting to read it, and compare the two.  Then wash your hands thoroughly.  Lather, rinse, repeat.  I cannot just sit here and give you a list of things to change or do to make your character more user-friendly.  Everyone will have differing opinions on what kinds of characters they like to see, and that's where your personal experiences and interests DO come into play.  You write what you like, what you know, and what you would want to see if you were the one doing the reading.  You learn from people's reactions, see what others in a similar line of work are producing and how their audiences respond to it, and you use your own knowledge and creative input to mush it all together into a jiggly mass of awesome.  So long as you have a genuine interest in improving and put heart into what you do, you're doing alright.


so what you are saying is that i am not a complete failure at life?


----------



## Gator (Nov 11, 2013)

I s'pose so.  We all start off with weak concepts; it takes time and effort to develop them into solid, believable characters.  I've got dozens of characters, some of which have been around for 'bouts ten years, and not one of them has gotten by without changes or, in some cases, a _complete_ top-to-bottom overhaul.  You're interested enough in what you're doing to work on it, and so long as you like where you're going, you can only improve from there.


----------



## metalwolf423 (Nov 11, 2013)

Uncle Dis said:


> I s'pose so.  We all start off with weak concepts; it takes time and effort to develop them into solid, believable characters.  I've got dozens of characters, some of which have been around for 'bouts ten years, and not one of them has gotten by without changes or, in some cases, a _complete_ top-to-bottom overhaul.  You're interested enough in what you're doing to work on it, and so long as you like where you're going, you can only improve from there.


well thanks for the warm words of encouragement, for this path will be a long and hard journey.


----------



## Gator (Nov 11, 2013)

Long, probably.  Hard, not so much.  You learn as you go without even realizing it.  The more you see, the more you grow in understanding and inspiration, yadda yadda, that's my nice words of the day.  Go forth and... do some things.  *grumbles and scuttles back underneath the fridge*


----------



## metalwolf423 (Nov 11, 2013)

Uncle Dis said:


> Long, probably.  Hard, not so much.  You learn as you go without even realizing it.  The more you see, the more you grow in understanding and inspiration, yadda yadda, that's my nice words of the day.  Go forth and... do some things.  *grumbles and scuttles back underneath the fridge*


well judging by the way i made my first fursona, it probably will be a long AND hard journey considering my abysmal storytelling abilities


----------



## Gator (Nov 11, 2013)

It's what you make of it.  Dunno how many hours I've spent working out just a single detail sometimes, but I wouldn't consider it work.  You should see some of my first stories.  Hideously awful stuff.  Guess it depends on your interest level and how you view it.


----------



## metalwolf423 (Nov 11, 2013)

Uncle Dis said:


> It's what you make of it.  Dunno how many hours I've spent working out just a single detail sometimes, but I wouldn't consider it work.  You should see some of my first stories.  Hideously awful stuff.  Guess it depends on your interest level and how you view it.


would you mind if you could hyperlink some stories to me?


----------



## Gator (Nov 11, 2013)

You mean like, my shitty old ones?  'Cause I'm pretty sure I threw most of 'em out ages ago.  Or you mean shitty new ones?  Yeah, I've improved since middle school as most people do, but that ain't saying much.


----------



## metalwolf423 (Nov 11, 2013)

Uncle Dis said:


> You mean like, my shitty old ones?  'Cause I'm pretty sure I threw most of 'em out ages ago.  Or you mean shitty new ones?  Yeah, I've improved since middle school as most people do, but that ain't saying much.


How about you give me the ones that you think are the best like 3 or 4 of them and a few of the worst in your opinion. I don't care if it is new or old.


----------



## Gator (Nov 11, 2013)

Doubt I can find much of use, but I'll hunt around and send you a message if I find anything worth comparing.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh god no, no more military facilities.
http://static.fjcdn.com/comments/pssh+nothin+personnel+kid+_dc9d31bfaff2c8003221de405bb12b47.png


----------



## Wither (Nov 11, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Oh god no, no more military facilities.
> http://static.fjcdn.com/comments/pssh+nothin+personnel+kid+_dc9d31bfaff2c8003221de405bb12b47.png



I always wonder if these are real. 
These have to be trolls, right?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 12, 2013)

Wither said:


> I always wonder if these are real.
> These have to be trolls, right?


If there is one thing I know, sanic fans are plain stupid and they have the brain capacity of a peanut. Wouldn't be surprised if this was real, after all, there is a fuckton of legit and bad sanic OCs


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 12, 2013)

metalwolf423 said:


> so what you are saying is that i am not a complete failure at life?



You are only a complete failure when you believe you are one.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 12, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> You are only a complete failure when you believe you are one.


WELP, there goes my self esteem and personal motivation for the week.
/pocket sands away into the sunset/


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 12, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> WELP, there goes my self esteem and personal motivation for the week.
> /pocket sands away into the sunset/



no, no, no

you are only a failure when you give up and stop


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 12, 2013)

Zeitzbach, Look what you did. LOOK AT IT.
You made Rock miserable. 
Apologize now.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 12, 2013)

I am sorry, Rock-kun. I still love you.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 12, 2013)

Gibby said:


> no, no, no
> 
> you are only a failure when you give up and stop



But I never even got started, I'm still at stop from the beginning :<

>:


Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Zeitzbach, Look what you did. LOOK AT IT.
> You made Rock miserable.
> Apologize now.



/becomes blanket burrito/
BURRITOS DON'T FEEL MISERABLE

Silliness aside, ynz are great, okay? There is good in this world. :>


Zeitzbach said:


> I am sorry, Rock-kun. I still love you.


Honestly I just wanted to point out the logical fallacy in your comment, but wow apology accepted.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 12, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> But I never even got started, I'm still at stop from the beginning :<
> 
> >:



You can't stop what you haven't started silly birdsaur ;-;


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 12, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> /becomes blanket burrito/
> BURRITOS DON'T FEEL MISERABLE


Oh my god I am dying


----------

